# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  For busy lifters who have no time to cook

## smokethedays

This is for a Carb/protein bar:

3 cups oatmeal
1 cup Whole whaet flour
4 Egg whites
2 cups skim milk
4 scoops whey (vanilla is best or cinnamon if u have BSN brand)
1 teaspoon Ground cinnamon
dash nut meg powder
dash salt
1/2 cup raisins
1/2 cup shredded dried apricots
2 cups apple sauce (non sweetened)
1/2 cup splenda
1/4 cup Honey
1 teaspoon Baking powder

This makes about 15 3" cookies.

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

Just put it all together, making a thick huge mix, if it is too thick add a little more milk to soften.

on a large tray place a sheet of baking' paper then form ur cookies the size u like, I make'em LARGe and round about the size of (can't come up with anything) about 3" i guess.
Bake for 15-17 minutes. and ENJOY a loaded ass cookie.
I eat'em before working out or when driving, or as a munchie when I play with my ZigZags  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Rugger02

> This is for a Carb/protein bar:
> 
> 3 cups oatmeal
> 1 cup Whole whaet flour
> 4 Egg whites
> 2 cups skim milk
> 4 scoops whey (vanilla is best or cinnamon if u have BSN brand)
> 1 teaspoon Ground cinnamon
> dash nut meg powder
> ...



HAHA awesome, sound real good. A lot better than the traditional munchies.
Do you know or can estimate the macros of these?

----------


## DSM4Life

If you dont have time to cook then your in the wrong sport.

----------


## Focusmen

> If you dont have time to cook then your in the wrong sport.




i work 60 hrs a week and make about 500k a year.... but i love this "sport". should i quit my job? no. I adapt. recipe sounds good, im gonna give it a try.

----------


## DSM4Life

> i work 60 hrs a week and make about 500k a year.... but i love this "sport". should i quit my job? no. I adapt. recipe sounds good, im gonna give it a try.


Was it nice tooting your own horn ?

----------


## gettingBIGGERfast

at 500k, id be paying some one else to cook my food

----------


## 0tolerance

bump
good recipe, im gonna try it.

----------


## biggerguns

> at 500k, id be paying some one else to cook my food


You dont need 500k to have someone else cook your food. I make 50k and my wife does all the cooking :1laugh:

----------


## ninjazx14

> you dont need 500k to have someone else cook your food. I make 50k and my wife does all the cooking


hahahhaa

----------


## tboney

> at 500k, id be paying some one else to cook my food


x2!!!!

----------


## BJS WORKOUT

sounds good. just one thing... me and my friends used to smoke nutmeg to get high  :Big Grin: ! maybe you will feel something if you eat that stuff?

----------


## t-gunz

solid what do you do for a job mate? if you dont mind me asking.

supply steroid .com with all gear lol joking

----------


## t-gunz

gotta love these older threads getting bumped lol

----------


## jbran23

Just made these tonight. Came out really good. Poured the mix into a cake pan and cut them out into bars instead of making them as cookies.

----------


## baseline_9

> i work 60 hrs a week and make about 500k a year.... but i love this "sport". should i quit my job? no. I adapt. recipe sounds good, im gonna give it a try.


Wat a P R A T T !

----------


## gattopardo

Good recipe for new year, just got all the ingredients

bump

----------


## illaJ

haha i love the replies in this thread

this recipe looks great, perfect for something quick on my coffee breaks, thanks!

----------


## kev123

cookies are in the oven now so hopefully will be ok i will keep you informed lol cheers,kev

----------


## Focusmen

almost 700k lastyear , and still making my own food  :Smilie:  honnnnnnkkkkk!!!!!!

----------


## jackd1509

just made a batch....all burned....oh well, theres always next time....

----------


## RotorHead

haha nice.. i love to burn to. ima try these

----------


## garythompson

I won the lottery and that got me 129 million after taxes. I'm so rich I don't even have to eat my own food. I pay people for that

----------

